
Web Components – the right way - rbanffy
https://dev.to/clabuxd/web-componentsthe-right-way-3o5p
======
jsjohnst
At the risk of being unintentionally insensitive to a potentially non-native
English author, did anyone else find this really hard to read? I’m still
trying to figure out the author’s intended point.

